# teacher calls on you when you aren't raising your hand



## sundays

it really sucks when my teachers do that. i know they're just trying to help me participate more, but really, all it does is embarrass the hell out of me, especially when i don't know the answer 
and what's even more embarrassing is when i speak too low and the teacher can't hear me. and then the teacher gets mad at ME when SHE was the one that called on me!
this happened to me today  my teacher was really annoyed at me and was like "WHAT?! I CAN'T HEAR YOU.. WHAT?!!" and i literally had to repeat my answer 4 times and i still got it wrong.
i HATE my life


----------



## cybernaut

That last part of your post is considered "harrassment" in my book. She shouldn't have called you out like that. I don't know what benefit some teachers will achieve, when they call students aloud like that. If they're looking for someone to call out, then why not call out the kids who are too busy talking and not paying attention? All I can say is to
just hang in there, b/c the year is almost coming to an end.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Oh god....I hate when that happens, it's just a humiliation for me waiting to happen, and I talk like a mouse too, so I have to repeat.

I'm sorry what happened to you, it must have been hell @[email protected]
And like what raven said, the year's almost over so hang in there


----------



## solasum

When this happened to me, I just said nothing because, after all, if I had something to say then theoretically I'd have raised my hand.


----------



## soulofkonoha09

That's one of the things i hate the most!!!

I just freeze. I can't say anything - whether i know the answer or not - the most i can do is stare at the teacher. And then they just stare at me until i answer so it ends up as this really awkward 5 min staring match, which by the end of, everyone else in the class is staring at me and i just want to crawl into a hole and die. ;__;

I wish teachers would only pick people with their hands up instead of trying to catch people out, it's pure torture for me...


----------



## kristaylor

I hate that!
When I have a class with a teacher who does this, I am on edge the entire class. I always make sure I have an answer ready just in case I get called on. Not knowing the answer though, isn't my problem. What if I get the answer wrong? What if I look funny? What if I sound funny? It is torture! I feel like I'm on the verge of a panic attack throughout the whole class.


----------



## tommo1234

Yeah this is such a p*** take. Surely picking on the people with their hands up becuase they clearly want to answer will make more sense.


Many teachers know I understand what ever they're going on about but choose me over the ones that have their hands raised becuase they know I'm quiet & hate answering stuff.

It would be different if I didn't understand stuff but I do...so WTH!


----------



## Frenger868

I really hate this. I'm on edge the entire class, and when the teacher asks a question, I always try and look like I'm deep in thought or looking for the answer in my books or something...doesn't always work...


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Haha I have teachers that do that, I know how you feel it's pretty annoying. Back in the elementary school days when I was truly a social cripple I'd often find myself completely freezing up. Now, if I don't know the answer I either BS my *** off or crack a joke and s/he'll move on.


----------



## Jcoj613

The worst part is when they grade your participation on how many times your speak.


----------



## Robodontopus

yeah, it really sucks when teachers do this. i just try to look angry and pretend i'm writing something the whole class period, and am stressed out the entire time.


----------



## Murranizer

Jcoj613 said:


> The worst part is when they grade your participation on how many times your speak.


My Spanish teacher does this. I end up with a lower grade than the people that lose points for talking out of turn all the time.


----------



## GD8

god I hate that. In 9th grade my stupid *** biology teacher did that and asked me a question that involved 8 times 5 (can't remember exactly what the question was) but the fact that I wasn't expecting her to call on me made me react like a deer in the headlights. **** made me look like a retard because people thought I didn't know what 8 times 5 was lol.


----------



## paige16

eurgh i hate it when this happens, i purposely pretend to drop something or to be writing constantly. sometimes it makes it even worse though, because then i get called on for not paying attention ugh any attention towards me just kills me, this one teacher acts like it's my fault for not talking as loudly and will always pick up on it and embaress me. man, it sucks


----------



## LeftyFretz

I hated that soooo bad. People would think I had anger problems because I'd turn red as all hell and look pissed. Mainly pissed that I just turned red as hell. One time my Spanish teacher asked me a question and I got the answer right and she said "wow good guess..".


----------



## Nosaro

That happened to me to and it was for far too long so I went up to the teacher in a empty classroom and I said "**** you b*tch". Never again did he dare defy me.


----------



## MelysCariad

This happens to me a lot. 
I have a strategy planned for each teacher after figure out how each of them functions. 
One of them doesn't call on me if it looks like I am doing notes, so I look emersed in my work.
The other calls on only people in the back, so I try and sit at the front, and if I can't I make SURE I have an answer.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise

In my class, no one ever raises their hand.. So I'm rarely the one whose name is called.. But I HATE when they call me. >.< Whenever I know the answer, I never raise my hand. When my classmates know the answers, they usually just jell telling it.. (But it depends on a teacher.. With some teachers, we can't say anything without raising a hand.. And with the others, we can freely talk whenever we want to).. I do nothing of that..


----------



## Neutrino

Lots of times I don't raise my hand or say anything even though I know the answer. If the teacher calls on me I say what I think or know the answer is. 

Used to be way worse. In 8th grade I didn't raise my hand, but I knew the answer. The teacher called on me and I was just so embarrassed I told him I didn't know, and he got angry. I knew the answer I was thinking of was right, I'm not sure why I didn't just say it. Fear :/ 

........um


----------



## pita

I used to hate this in high school, but I figured out a trick: I would burn holes into the teacher's face with my eyes. Stare really, really, hard. Most teachers assumed this meant I would _want_ to answer their questions, so as a result, they stopped asking me any.


----------



## kikiwi

pita said:


> I used to hate this in high school, but I figured out a trick: I would burn holes into the teacher's face with my eyes. Stare really, really, hard. Most teachers assumed this meant I would _want_ to answer their questions, so as a result, they stopped asking me any.


Haha...that is sooo true...this works. One of my tricks also.
i know the feeling. I understand they are trying to help...but u know it really doesn't sometimes. it just me more depressed.I find my self praying to god most when im in class. Please don't call me im always thinking to my self. But hey some of my teachers just got tired. i hope that happens for u.


----------



## CoreyX

sundays said:


> it really sucks when my teachers do that. i know they're just trying to help me participate more, but really, all it does is embarrass the hell out of me, especially when i don't know the answer
> and what's even more embarrassing is when i speak too low and the teacher can't hear me. and then the teacher gets mad at ME when SHE was the one that called on me!
> this happened to me today  my teacher was really annoyed at me and was like "WHAT?! I CAN'T HEAR YOU.. WHAT?!!" and i literally had to repeat my answer 4 times and i still got it wrong.
> i HATE my life


I actually like it when that happens. I usually know the answer but I wouldn't dare raise my hand, so this makes me have to say it, which is good for me. And if I don't know I just play uninterested and say "I don't know" in sort of rude way because I didn't raise my hand. Obviously I don't know, right? Right.


----------



## Jess32247

That happen to me last year. I'd never raise my hand or anything. But I sorta liked it when the teacher called on me because I almost always used to know the answer. I just couldn't raise my hand..

But I hated it when they couldn't hear me, and like you said, made me say it a ton of times for them to hear it. That was SUPER embarrsing..:afr


----------



## Lolita92

Yes, it's annoying!
Teachers always did that to me so I'd try my hardest not to catch their eye. I wouldn't put my hand up unless I was 100% sure of the answer because I'd hate to be wrong and then embarrassed.


----------



## Creeps McKinster

Ugh my English teacher did this to me the other day. He made me read this super long part for english class when we were reading "Our Town" I was Emily. I didn't have my hand raised,I pretended to be flipping through the play. Then he was like "Oh Joan,you can be Emily! Best yet,you'll be married to Teddy (another kid in my class,who was playing George) YAY! " Cue EXTREMELY awkward silence that nobody else got because everyone in that class thinks I'm some weird freak.


----------



## andide

I get why teachers do this though. The kids who constantly raise their hands are the ones who are super out going and will constantly raise their hands for the whole class. They want everyone to participate, and the only way to make it easier is to basically force people to answer questions or read passages. I used to be intimidated to read in front of the class, but my teacher made the quieter people read the super long texts or the main characters in plays. I ended up being comfortable reading and it really went a long way to my confidence right now. I was just too scared to raise my hand. 

But just from talking to others about the anxiety of reading in front of people, almost everyone feels the same, they just are better at controlling the fear. I knew this super outgoing girl who I talked to and she said that the tiny jolt of excitement/nervousness allows her to perform will in speeches or presentation. I just feel that for me, doing something over and over makes the anxiety become less of an issue. Sometimes you got to be forced into it. 

One of the biggest thing I always think about is that no one honestly cares how bad you do, they'll forget it the next day.


----------

